# Filling/fixing render cracks advice



## Rob_H (30 Aug 2009)

As part of our great escape back to Somerset (hopefully), I need to get teh house ready to put on the market. It's an old cottage and there are a few thin render cracks. What's the best way to fill them as I'm going to paint the house when I've finished. Anyone had similar issues and know what to use?


----------



## RogerS (30 Aug 2009)

Is this on the outside wall, Rob? I'd be inclined to use a small amount of decorators caulk on the end of a finger. Don't use too much as the smoothness after you've spread it in is a bit obvious. Are you sure that the masonry paint won't fill them in? Or simply get some polyfilla on a pad and squidge it in.

Key thing to remember - you're not doing it to win any awards or for yourself!! I know that it goes against the grain and we all like to do a good job but, believe me, it's not worth it!


----------



## cornucopia (30 Aug 2009)

the best way is to use an exterior filler- toupret do a brillant flexible one or theres dulux trades ready mixed weathershield filler.
rake the crack out to remove any loose then apply it firmly into the crack.


----------



## RogerS (30 Aug 2009)

cornucopia":3mfxko7g said:


> the best way is to use an exterior filler- toupret do a brillant flexible one or theres dulux trades ready mixed weathershield filler.
> rake the crack out to remove any loose then apply it firmly into the crack.



I agree but if it's only to tart the property up prior to sell then why go to all the extra work? Guess it also depends on the width of the cracks.


----------



## Rob_H (30 Aug 2009)

The cracks are too big, mainly hairline but a couple a bit wider than others. I've tried covering with masonry paint but a couple reappeared after a few weeks - being a fens property I suppose I have to expect some movement.


----------



## Derek Willis. (31 Aug 2009)

Small hairline racks, use filler, blend in with a fine sponge, large cracks, open them up. coat with P.V.A. fill with fine sand and cement 3-1 with P.V.A. added, fill, smooth over as before, this will ensure that the filling will not shrink and drop out.
derek.


----------



## RogerS (31 Aug 2009)

Rob_H":3ek3hnmt said:


> The cracks are too big, mainly hairline but a couple a bit wider than others. I've tried covering with masonry paint but a couple reappeared after a few weeks - being a fens property I suppose I have to expect some movement.



You might like to give Farrow & Ball technical dept for their advice as to the best paint to avoid the hairline cracks re-appearing. They do do a lime based paint IIRC which might be more flexible.


----------

